# SLR cameras in Dublin



## stephen1381 (24 Jan 2009)

Thinking of buying either the Nikon D40 or Canon eos 1000D. Anybody recommend the best place to buy an SLR camera in Dublin. I'll probably end up buying it online but just on the off chance there is a good deal to be had somewhere. Thanks


----------



## tiger (25 Jan 2009)

check the photography forum on boards.ie
[broken link removed]


----------



## bankrupt (25 Jan 2009)

I recommend Gunn's on Wexford St., they are very helpful and knowledgable, they tend to have the best prices too but for those models I expect you will pay roughly the same in any of the camera shops.


----------



## askalot (25 Jan 2009)

stephen1381 said:


> Thinking of buying either the Nikon D40 or Canon eos 1000D. Anybody recommend the best place to buy an SLR camera in Dublin. I'll probably end up buying it online but just on the off chance there is a good deal to be had somewhere. Thanks



www.jessops.com is worth having a look at as you can order online and collect in their shop in Newry. Also Simplyelectronics.net now do free delivery to Ireland. Recently had a look at buying some more kit in Dublin and was amazed at the price difference (about 45% more) and how uninterested the shops were in working out a deal.


----------



## shaking (25 Jan 2009)

I bought a Canon 1000d on e-bay for €420 the cheapest I found in Dublin was €550, checked most places


----------



## stephen1381 (25 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the replies. The cheapest I've come across for the Canon 1000D is on [broken link removed] for €429


----------



## pansyflower (25 Jan 2009)

Plus postage


----------



## mdebets (27 Jan 2009)

bankrupt said:


> I recommend Gunn's on Wexford St., they are very helpful and knowledgable, they tend to have the best prices too but for those models I expect you will pay roughly the same in any of the camera shops.


+1
I can't recommend Gunn's highly enough. They are mostly the cheapest and definitely the most friendly camera shop in Dublin.


----------



## eeyore2502 (27 Jan 2009)

I got my 1000D for 499.99 in the Camera Centre and it comes with 150 euro worth of a training day, which is this weekend can't wait.

I was also looking at the Nikon but changed my mind as the 1000D has the live view and has more focus points.

Good luck.


----------

